# New Shay Trucks From Bachmann



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

I just bought a new set of trucks for my Shay from Bachmann for about $50 each or $100 for a set. What is the difference between these
and the aftermarket sets for about $190 other than the price?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

After market power trucks? If you mean the Shay power trucks that are being sold as a separate item by Bachmann, these are the_ metal _power trucks that came with the 38 ton re-issued two-truck Shay. Bachmann would replace the _plastic_ geared power trucks in the original issue of the Shay as it was the plastic that was disintegrating but they _wouldn't _upgrade to the new power trucks under the warranty! You need to check to see if these are the new ones or the older plastic geared ones. I understand that the new ones have four wires and the older ones have two but I'm not sure about that. Check the archives as this has come up before!


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Bachmann lists the die-casts replacement trucks on their website at $275 a pair. Those are the ones that sell for $135 & up from on-line retailers. Would they actually sell someone a pair of the crappy original trucks?


----------



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

I got the trucks out to look them over in preparation of installing them. The housing is die cast, gears are plastic.
This may not be a big deal has some cars have nylon teeth on the timing sprocket.
There are 4 spring loaded contacts on the top. 2 power the trucks and I can't figure out what the other 2 do.
Has anyone mounted these on a old 2 truck shay withouth changing the top cover plate on the trucks,
I fure I would either have to mount some flat brass for the contacts to touch or solder to the contacts. Any Ideas?


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

The other two are the track power feed to the pc board.


----------

